# [dbus & hald] Ne veulent pas se lancer...

## Tatayet

Bonjour pour mon problème du jour...

Alors que tout fonctionnait bien hier, ce matin en démarrant mon PC, j'ai eu un message d'avertissement lors du démarrage sur HALD...

C'était trop beau que tout fonctionne plus d'une journée...

 *Quote:*   

> 11-11 tatayet # /etc/init.d/dbus restart
> 
>  * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...
> 
> Failed to start message bus: Failed to bind socket "/var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket": Address already in use                                              [ !! ]
> ...

 

Sur des  autre topic il traitent de changer une lien dans /etc/dbus-1/system.conf (cf. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-391462-highlight-bus+bind+socket.html) j'ai vérifié, j'ai le bon lien, mais ca fonctionne pas...

J'en ai marre que tous les jours j'ai un nouveau problème qui apparait...

Merci d'avance, un débutant sur le bord de la dépression nerveuse...

----------

## lbr

moi je ferais un p'tit 

```

/etc/init.d/dbus stop

rm /var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket

/etc/init.d/dbus start

```

à la place du 

```
rm /var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket 
```

essaie aussi 

```
/etc/init.d/dbus zap 
```

 : à des fins pédagogiques ... ca fait la même chose.

----------

## Tatayet

Alors:

 *Quote:*   

> 11-11 tatayet # /etc/init.d/dbus stop
> 
>  * ERROR:  "dbus" has not yet been started.
> 
> 11-11 tatayet # rm /var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket
> ...

 

Ouaiiiis!

 *Quote:*   

> 11-11 tatayet # /etc/init.d/dbus zap
> 
>  * Manually resetting dbus to stopped state.
> 
> 11-11 tatayet # /etc/init.d/hald stop
> ...

 

Ah, pas glop...

 *Quote:*   

> 11-11 tatayet # /etc/init.d/dbus stop
> 
>  * ERROR:  "dbus" has not yet been started.
> 
> 11-11 tatayet # /etc/init.d/dbus start
> ...

 

Pas glop, seconde édition...

 *Quote:*   

> 11-11 tatayet # /etc/init.d/dbus zap
> 
> 11-11 tatayet # /etc/init.d/dbus start
> 
>  * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...
> ...

 

Vraiment pas glop...

Qu'ai-je fait comme bêtise?

HELPEUH!

----------

## lbr

pas de bétise : JE CROIS que le zap permet de virer les .pid dans /var/run

Autrement dit, il fait un rm /var/run/APPLI.pid

Apparamment, ca ne fonctionne pas avec les sockets.

Conclusion : rm ta socket 

puis start <ton appli> fonctionne ...

bref si un restart ne fonctionne pas, c'est surement une histoire de droits d'accès au "fichier" socket.

(je ne sais pas si je suis bien clair, là   :Confused:  )

Test :

```
/etc/init.d/dbus stop 

rm /var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket 

/etc/init.d/dbus start 

#pour le fun et pour vérifier que tout refonctionne normalement :

/etc/init.d/dbus restart 

```

----------

## Tatayet

Pas glop le retour!

 *Quote:*   

> 11-11 tatayet # /etc/init.d/dbus stop
> 
>  * ERROR:  "dbus" has not yet been started.
> 
> 11-11 tatayet # rm /var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket
> ...

 

Sinon tu as été clair, après le problème du droit d'accès au fichier socket, no comprendo, chmod ???

----------

## lbr

 *Tatayet wrote:*   

> Pas glop le retour!

 

La routine  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 11-11 tatayet # /etc/init.d/dbus stop
> 
>  * ERROR:  "dbus" has not yet been started.

 

On peut imaginer que c'est normal ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 11-11 tatayet # rm /var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket
> 
> rm: ne peut enlever `/var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket': Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type
> ...

 

Bon, s'il était stoppé : c'est cohérent !

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 11-11 tatayet # /etc/init.d/dbus restart
> 
>  * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...
> ...

 

là, il a fumé !

à ce stade (où il est censé être arrété) un p'tit 

ps -fax

suivi d'un kill du process correspondant au dbus

puis /etc/init.d/dbus start

et ca devrait rentrer dans l'ordre  (sinon, sort le kercher, c'est à la mode  :Wink:  )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon tu as été clair, après le problème du droit d'accès au fichier socket, no comprendo, chmod ???

 

Oublies : j'ai mélangé les fichiers .pid et les sockets ...

----------

## Tatayet

Donc, je lui ai envoyé un fax:

 *Quote:*   

> 11-11 tatayet # ps -fax
> 
> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
> 
>   PID TTY      STAT   TIME COMMAND
> ...

 

...

Je renvoie un Fax:

 *Quote:*   

> 11-11 tatayet # ps -fax
> 
> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
> 
>   PID TTY      STAT   TIME COMMAND
> ...

 

Pourquoi tant de haine? Quel processus j'ai oublié là?

----------

## lbr

Trendrement mais surement je killerais tous ce qui ressemble de pres ou de loin à dbus*

après je jetterais un oeil averti sur /var/run pour voir s'il n'y aurait pas un dbus*.pid de créé. Dans l'affirmative : tendre mais sur -> rm.

Idem pour le fichier de socket.

Bref un grand nettoyage !

Après un gentil /etc/init.d/dbus start ...

Bonne chance et à demain si ta galère vogue toujours ...

----------

## Tatayet

Dans le monde mercveilleux de mon PC.

Je suis arrivé a retourvé ma connexion internet sous ma session gentoo, problème de DNS. Bon le sujet.

Aujourdhui:

 *Quote:*   

> 11-11 tatayet # /etc/init.d/dbus status
> 
>  * status:  started
> 
> 11-11 tatayet # /etc/init.d/hald status
> ...

 

Voilou!

----------

## Tatayet

En faisant:

 *Quote:*   

> hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes

 

J'ai ça dans les dernière lignes:

 *Quote:*   

> 12:33:44.437 [E] hald_dbus.c:3065: dbus_bus_get(): Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory

 

J'avais vu dans un topic qu'il fallait remplacer /run/ par /bib/ dans: /etc/dbus-1/system.conf

Ce qui est fait, mais ca fonctionne pas.

Sinon:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109082

J''ai bien les bonne version qu'il disent de mettre à jour. Et ca ne fonctionne pas.

Est-ce que Hald a un fichier de configuration dans lequel on peut changer /run/ par /lib/?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## El_Goretto

J'ai pas tout suivi, mais mon 1er réflexe serait de vérifier les permissions tout du long jusqu'au fichier incri-minet (hum).

----------

## Tatayet

Bon ben il existe vraiment pas de /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

il est que dans /var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket et pour les droits de ce fichier ca à l'air bon.

 *Quote:*   

> 11-11 tatayet # ls -al /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
> 
> ls: /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type
> 
> 11-11 tatayet # ls -al /var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket
> ...

 

----------

## Tatayet

Excusez  moi de UP le sujet, mais c'est assez embêtant comme problème.

Y'a-t-il un lien entre ce problème et le faite que de nouveau "gamin" ne fasse plus le rafraichissement automatique de natilus?

----------

## Tatayet

Re-up, désolé.

----------

## Tatayet

Des nouvelles de ma magnifique aventure!

J'ai mis à jour mon arbre de portage (--rsync), J'ai mis les dernières versions "masked"

- DBUS 0.50-r2

- HAL 0.5.5.1-r3

Et toujours:

 *Quote:*   

> Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory

 

De plus j'ai un nouveau problème:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2997730.html#2997730

2006 commence bien!

----------

